# Is there a public pier on Solomon's island



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

If so, where is it?

thanks


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

There used to be... I've been there once... might have to pay to park or use the pier but its public...

EDIT **

Here ya go...

Solomons Fishing Pier
14195 Solomons Island Rd. S.
Solomons, Maryland 20688
410-326-8399
Boat launching ramp, fishing and crabbing pier. Restroom.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Depending on what time you get there you wouldn't have to pay to park. Best fishing there would be early a.m. or late evening. Given the magnitude of the folks that fish there, best to get there early to get a good spot, usually right/left corner or dead center. Pier is as wide as most and requires some maneuvering to get a decent cast. A lot of folks crab off that pier and can be loaded... Good luck


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

I was just looking at Solomon's on Google Earth and Maptech Server (for free nautical charts) and saw this point that looked interesting if it isn't private property... it looks like theres really nothing there but one hell of a drop-off... Check it out...










Its just to the east of Solomons and goes to like 50 feet of water just a bit off the point...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

It is a great place to fish from but I have only done it from a boat. Not sure if you can get access to it but worth a recon run.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

*0ff rte 2*

when rte 4 & 2 splits up it is directly under bridge.
best to get there before 5pm to get the prefered positions (center & rt). if you go left (closest to bridge) you will get nothin but small spots. but if you go to the center and rt, its croaker heaven when they are bitin. tuesday- thursday are my prefered days unless i go midnight. i willnever go on a weekend. then i would go up th road 20 miles to Plo and fish off the causeway(rocks).:fishing:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> It is a great place to fish from but I have only done it from a boat. Not sure if you can get access to it but worth a recon run.


I just realized I should have indicated which place I was talking about ... I was referring to Drum Point. The pier is OK but I miss that old pay pier on the other side of the bridge. I caught a lot of nice fish there even when I did not really know what I was doing ... some would say I still don't


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I just realized I should have indicated which place I was talking about ... I was referring to Drum Point. The pier is OK but I miss that old pay pier on the other side of the bridge. I caught a lot of nice fish there even when I did not really know what I was doing ... some would say I still don't


The ole pier adjacent to the restaurant that closed many years back. I heard that was a really good spot for catching many different fish. You can actually see the pier from the bridge as you cross over. As for access to Drum Point it looks like there is a big arse house that is right near the point area. If someone attempts to go let me know it looks like a pretty good spot to drop a line..


----------

